
So Long, Exoplanet HD 17156b. Hello Sauron? - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/14/science/exoplanets-astronomy-space.html
======
garmaine
Alright, internet. You gave us Boaty McBoatface. You thought they wouldn't
give you another chance. Now's your moment to shine!

